# Yellow/Black African Cichlid ID



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am purchasing a tank today and this is the only inhabitant of the tank. I would like to know what cichlid this is so I can see if it will be compatible with my current stock. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

yellow lab hybrid


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That is possible, but so is a Pseudotropheus johanni female. What are the dimensions of the aquarium? If it is an old johanni female, I wouldn't keep her... she'll probably act very aggressively to any new fish.


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's a 48" tank I may just keep her in there alone until I need it for my fry tank. Anything that I can look for that will help me determine what it is once I can see it in person?


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like some Johanni females I picked up today. But a better picture with some lighting would help. My vote is Johanni female for now.


----------

